# GET BIT OUTDOORS - SAVE $50 plus 30%-62% OFF Blanks!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*We are making room for new inventory and passing along some awesome savings. Buy up your favorites before they are gone! 


Rainshadow RX7 Popping blanks up to 50% OFF!


Ranshadow Musky 66MH 62% OFF!


St. Croix 4f989.4 ..Save $140!!


and More!!


Click the flyer below for Coupons to Save up to $50 off in addition to Huge Savings with Sales Pricing!!


http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...Now--.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=otiEpqVNGUc


Have a Great Weekend!*


----------

